# Rotkeil Severum - Questions



## donfenyk (Jun 11, 2006)

i am still looking for some of these locally but have some questions that i thought i could get answers for.

A local fish store has Males only - i guess because of the color. He said i could bread with a Green Severum. What is the result ?

Wouldn't one want both male and female Rotkeil Severums to breed only?

What about a tank with a mix of different Severums? Do they get along or is one strain nastier then another?

What are other good tank mates that could go in a 90 gal with a 4 or so Rotkeils


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thats a pretty full house. 90 gallons is still only 4 ft, thats pretty small for 4 severums. 
not much space for tankmates, definetely no cichlids.


----------



## donfenyk (Jun 11, 2006)

thats why i was asking -it might only be a few bottom dwellers to clean things up a bit.

I was reading some other post on this site where someone had 25 readheaded severums in a 90 gal tank - now that is crowded and defintely going to be a blood bath at some point.


----------



## donfenyk (Jun 11, 2006)

keep up the advice i want to make sure i fully understand before i start changing up my tanks.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i know which you are talking about. that person is growing out several fish from a fry batch i believe. its a sort term thing. they are looking to select a few fish to keep. there is another thread somewhere with pics et where they talk about it.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

First of all - no LFS should be telling *anyone* to create hybrids! I don't want to get into the hybrid argument, just wanted to air that out :lol:

I think that a 90 is a nice size for Heros of all types, I personally think that the sp"Rotkiel" don't get as bis as others, but, that's just me, I also haven't found most heros type overly aggresive toward anything else (or each other). They are a great group of fish - have fun with them!


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

donfenyk said:


> thats why i was asking -it might only be a few bottom dwellers to clean things up a bit.
> 
> I was reading some other post on this site where someone had 25 readheaded severums in a 90 gal tank - now that is crowded and defintely going to be a blood bath at some point.


that would be me. hondo is correct i'm growing them out until i have one mating pair. so far all is well, some fin nipping but nothing major. it is getting close for me to get rid of at least 10 for right now.  it's going to be hard.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

What I've learned is that basically, in a 4 foot tank you can do one male or one male/female pair... maybe two females? If you're really lucky, and the stars are in perfect alignment, you could do two pairs.

I do know that two males doesn't really work after about a year, when they hit 6". Even though there's physically enough space, one will dominate and chase almost incessantly.

-Ryan


----------



## michelle767 (Jun 17, 2004)

donfenyk said:


> i am still looking for some of these locally but have some questions that i thought i could get answers for.
> 
> A local fish store has Males only - i guess because of the color. He said i could bread with a Green Severum. What is the result ?
> 
> ...


Where are you at in NJ? I was just at Aquarium Center (in Lindenwold) the other day and they had wild Rotkeils, about 4", including what looked like a pair ready to breed. I didn't check the price, though.


----------



## donfenyk (Jun 11, 2006)

I was able to find a pair of aldult Redheaded Severums and they are now in their new home - i'll take some pictures to post once they settle in a bit.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

right on, congrats.. can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## donfenyk (Jun 11, 2006)

Here is a picture of the Adult Male of the pair - he has now been in the tank for 6 days and seems to be doing well along with the Female - they are living with two Chocolate Cichlids.


----------

